# MVC Track at ILS this weekend, women place 2nd, men 4th



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State women have been selected as pre-championship favorites while the Sycamore men are slated to finish second at the upcoming 2015 Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Track and Field Championship in Normal, Illinois, in a vote by the league coaches.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

no real surprise here, will be a very close meet. If everyone is healthy for the ISU men and women I like our chances to sweep. We'll see. Would be nice to end the year with 5 MVC titles and one MVC tournament title

Meet starts Friday at ILS.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Indiana State Track and Field Begin Competition in MVC Championships on Friday*






The Indiana State Track and Field team is set to compete in the 2015 Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Championships Friday through Sunday in Normal, Ill. The three day event hosted by Illinois State will take place at Redbird Track and Field Complex.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

meet is underway from ILS. Decathlon and Heptathlon are underway, as well as the Hammer throws. 

Running events are tonight. 

Live results

http://www.livetracktiming.com/results/mvc/live.html


----------



## ISUCC

the hammer throws are final. The ISU women didn't score here, not sure we were expected to? The men pick up 2 points for a 7th place finish.


----------



## ISUCC

David Timlin wins heat 2 of the men's 1500 for ISU, still awaiting women's 1500 trial results

Taylor Austin is the only ISU girl to make the finals in the women's 1500


----------



## ISUCC

Wise, Obasih, and Marrero qualify for the women's 200 finals.


----------



## ISUCC

men's and women's 10k's have been moved to 9:30pm and will be run at Illinois Wesleyan because the ILS track does not have lights


----------



## ISUCC

updating results, for the men, David Timlin makes the finals of the men's 1500, he was our only entrant. In the men's 200 we had 4 entrants and none advanced to the final, was hoping we'd get 1 in there, so that's not good. 

In the women's 1500 we had 2 make the finals. Taylor Austin and Danielle Muse advanced. Jessi Conley, who was expected to make the final, did not advance. 

And in the women's 200 we had 3 make the finals, so that's great news. 

The Javelin has been suspended due to lightning, the 10,000 meter runs are slated to go off at 9:30 at Illinois Wesleyan, weather pending.


----------



## ISUCC

Women's javelin is now complete and ISU's Whitney Walker placed 2nd, but Wichita State placed 5 in the top 8, so they scored big points in this event


----------



## ISUCC

Senior Nicole Lucas comes up BIG in the women's 10k, getting 2nd place in 35:00.00, a new ISU school record and that gets her back inside the top 48 for the NCAA East Regional meet!


----------



## ISUCC

Once again John Mascari wins the 10k in 29:39.21, he was our only scorer. Not sure what happened to Tristan Selby, he was expected to score but didn't start the race, so that will cost us some points in the battle for the team title on the men's side.

Levi Taylor was 14th and out of the scoring


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Three Earn All-Conference Honors as Multiple Sycamores Earn Spots in Finals on Day On*






Junior John Mascari won the 10,000 meter for the third straight year and senior Nicole Lucas broke her own school record as a variety of Sycamores also earned spots in finals on Day One of the Missouri Valley Conference Championships on Friday.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Day 1 men's team scores, looks like WSU has a pretty good shot to win this, scored events so far, men's hammer, 10,000 meter run

1. Wichita State 22
2. Southern Illinois 20
3. Drake 14
4. Indiana State 12
5. Loyola 5
6. Northern Iowa 4
7. Illinois State 1
8. Bradley 0

Day 1 women's team scores, scored events so far, women's javelin, women's 10,000, women's hammer throw

1) Southern Illinois 29
2) Wichita State 28
3) Bradley 21
4) Indiana State 16
5) Illinois State 12
6) Northern Iowa 5
7) Loyola (Ill.) 3
7) Missouri State 3

Day 2 has a new schedule, earlier start times due to weather


----------



## ISUCC

men's Javelin, ISU goes 7-8-9, but WSU goes 1-2-3. Looks like it'll be WSU's meet to lose.

Meanwhile, in the decathlon, Wehmiller is in 2nd with 3 events to go

In the Heptathlon Herron and Moore are in 7th and 10th places


----------



## ISUCC

with 2 events left in the Decathlon Brett Wehmiller now leads.

lots of weather delays today over at ILS


----------



## ISUCC

meet is back underway, Wehmiller winds up 3rd in the men's decathlon.


----------



## ISUCC

track trials are underway

women's hurdles - only Carmelia Stewart makes the finals for ISU

men's hurdles - Washington, Neely, Carter, and Wright make the finals for the men.

In the women's shot put, ISU failed to score, placing 9th and 10th.


----------



## ISUCC

women's 400

Marrero and Jackson make the finals for ISU

men's 400 

Tyrell Dowdell makes the final for the men.


----------



## ISUCC

in the 100s

Katie Wise and Chidera Obasih make the finals for the women

men's 100

Keys and Carter make the final for the men, the 3rd one expected to make the finals, Schreiber, false started and was DQ'd. 

women's long jump

Stewart and Newsome place 3rd and 4th for ISU. Both just under 20 feet


----------



## ISUCC

in the 800's no women for ISU advanced

David Timlin won his heat and advanced to the finals, Rigoni didn't make the finals. 

Gonna be tough for either the men's or women's team to repeat this year.


----------



## ISUCC

400 meter hurdles, the women didn't have anyone in that event. The men only got one to the final. Imani Payton advanced. Jonathan Jackson, who was a favorite to win, didn't finish his race. So things continue to fall apart for ISU

Kimyanna Rudolph wins the women's pole vault, clearing 14-00, so a bright spot for the women! 

In the Shot Put, Sean Dennis was 4th for ISU. 

Taylor Austin was 3rd in the women's Steeplechase. 

In the men's high jump, ISU gets 2nd and 4th with Prentice and Murtagh

still waiting on men's steeplechase, men's long jump, and women's high jump. 

as of now, SIU and WSU are running away with the women's meet.


----------



## ISUCC

men's steeplechase, ISU does not score as our runners were 9th, 10th, and 14th.

WSU is pretty much in control of the men's meet, best we can hope for is 2nd, and that may be tough to do given our bad luck so far

just waiting on the women's high jump and men's long jump results


----------



## ISUCC

Evans and Koltsidou tie for 4th in the women's high jump, but WSU jumpers go 1-2-3. 

Women's team scores after day 2, WSU is clearly in control, they have a lot of people qualified for the finals. 

1) Wichita State               99        
2) Southern Illinois          88.50          
*3) Indiana State               53  * 
4) Northern Iowa              27             
5) Illinois State              24        
6) Missouri State             21.50          
7) Bradley                     21        
8) Loyola (Ill.)               9             
9) Drake                        8


----------



## ISUCC

men's long jump, Mikell and Schreiber get 6th and 7th 

men's team scores after today. Yuk

1) Wichita State               85        
2) Southern Illinois          77                  
3) Northern Iowa               53        
*4) Indiana State              44 * 
5) Drake                       30        
6) Illinois State              9                  
7) Bradley                      8        
8) Loyola (Ill.)               6


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Women in Third, Men Fourth After Day Two of MVC Championships*






Junior Kimyanna Rudolph claimed the women's pole vault title and four other Sycamores earned All-Conference honors on Day Two of the Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Track Championships on Saturday at Redbird Track and Field.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

running events get underway at 12:30 today, will look to see if there is free video online today


----------



## ISUCC

1st place and 4th place for Stewart and Newsome in the women's triple jump, good start for ISU!

women's 4 x 100 relay wins! 44.71, two events, two wins for ISU women! That ties the MVC meet record, set in 1995 by Indiana State. 

The women have come out of the blocks on a mission today, will it be enough??

men off to a bad start, 7th in the 4 x 100 relay, not looking good for the men. When it rains it pours


----------



## ISUCC

in a slow, tactical race, Muse and Taylor finish 5th and 7th for ISU in the women's 1500

women after 3 events today

1) Wichita State              115        
2) Southern Illinois          89.50        
3) Indiana State               84


----------



## ISUCC

men's 1500 tactical as well, David Timlin takes 2nd behind MVC record holder Sam Penzenstadler of Loyola. 

men's team scores after the 1500

1) Wichita State              100        
2) Southern Illinois          80           
3) Northern Iowa               61       
4) Indiana State              54

it's warm and VERY windy at the meet today

sprint and hurdle times are gonna be very fast today, it's a north-south track and they've got nearly 30 mph winds behind them today


----------



## ISUCC

Stewart 4th in the 100 meter hurdles for the women. WSU went 1-2-8 and extends the lead, we're gaining on SIU though. Looks like the women will probably be 2nd and the men 3rd or 4th today. 

The Larch-Miller girls from WSU went 1-2, both under the all time MVC record, but not sure it'll count because of the massive wind they had behind them

1) Wichita State              134        
2) Southern Illinois          92.50            
3) Indiana State               89        
4) Northern Iowa              41.50


----------



## ISUCC

live results 

http://www.livetracktiming.com:8020


----------



## ISUCC

Adarius Washington wins the 110 hurdles for ISU, Sycamores go 1-3-6-7 and pass UNI in the team standings. Looks like a couple runners fell in this event.

That's 3 MVC champs so far for ISU today, 4 x 100 relay, triple jump, 110 hurdles

1) Wichita State              101        
2) Southern Illinois          85        
3) Indiana State               75        
4) Northern Iowa              73

women's 400 next, we need BIG points here.


----------



## ISUCC

Connor Curley with a huge PR in the men's pole vault, clearing 17-00.25 for 2nd! SIU went 1-3-4-8 and moved into the lead

scores after pole vault for men

1) Southern Illinois          107        
2) Wichita State             101             
3) Indiana State               83        
4) Northern Iowa              77             
5) Drake                       35        
6) Loyola (Ill.)              28             
7) Illinois State              21        
8) Bradley                    15

Women's discus is over, ISU didn't score there.


----------



## ISUCC

Alethia Marrero wins the 400! Another MVC champ for the ISU women! Jackson was 6th for ISU as well

women after the 400

1) Wichita State              138        
2) Southern Illinois         107.50
3) Indiana State              102       
4) Northern Iowa              55.50


----------



## ISUCC

men's 400 Tyrell Dowdell gets 4th in 47.98

men's scores

1) Southern Illinois          113        
2) Wichita State             104          
3) Indiana State               88        
4) Northern Iowa              77

women's 100 next, this will be fast with the tailwind


----------



## ISUCC

Katie Wise with a BIG win in the 100 in 11.15, wind aided no doubt! Obasih gets 3rd in 11.42 Wind was waaaaaay over the legal limit, LOL

team scores after the women's 100

1) Wichita State              150        
2) Indiana State             118               
3) Southern Illinois          110.50     
4) Northern Iowa              55.50


----------



## ISUCC

men's 100, Keys and Carter go 4th and 6th, team scores after the 100

1) Southern Illinois          113        
2) Wichita State             104        
3) Indiana State               96        
4) Northern Iowa              87


----------



## ISUCC

after the women's 800, no entrants for ISU or WSU

1) Wichita State              150        
2) Southern Illinois         118.50
3) Indiana State              118


----------



## ISUCC

another MVC champ for the men! David Timlin wins the men's 800

men's team scores after the 800

1) Southern Illinois          113        
2) Wichita State             108   
3) Indiana State              106        
4) Northern Iowa              87 

the men are stepping it up here! If not for some bad luck we'd be way ahead here today!


----------



## ISUCC

women's 400 meter hurdles next, ISU has none in here, WSU has 3, this will probably seal the women's team title for WSU


----------



## ISUCC

after women's 400 meter hurdles, probably all WSU needs here to win

1) Wichita State              165        
2) Southern Illinois         118.50
3) Indiana State              118


----------



## ISUCC

Imani Payton 8th in the 400 hurdles for ISU

men's team scores after the hurdles

1) Southern Illinois          118        
2) Wichita State             116   
3) Indiana State              107        
4) Northern Iowa              87

women's 200 next, we have 3 in here


----------



## ISUCC

Katie Wise wins again! in the women's 200, ISU goes 1-4-6 and moves back in to 2nd place in the team standings.

women's team scores after the 200

1) Wichita State              173        
2) Indiana State             136        
3) Southern Illinois          119.50     
4) Missouri State             73.50     
4) Northern Iowa               73.50


----------



## ISUCC

after the men's 200

1) Wichita State              119        
2) Southern Illinois         118        
3) Indiana State              107        
4) Northern Iowa              97 

events left to be scored, men's and women's 5000's, men's and women's mile relays and mens triple jump and men's discus throw.


----------



## ISUCC

Nicole Lucas gets 5th in the women's 5000 for ISU. WSU gal was 3rd.


----------



## ISUCC

in the men's 5000 Mascari gets 3rd in a tactical race.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott, are we gonna get enough pts in the field events?? Will it come down to 400?? Looking like we are going to come up short this time??


----------



## ISUCC

we're gonna be short, SIU went 1-2-4 in the men's discus, they'll win the meet. 

We had some dumb luck. Selby not being able to run, Schreiber false start in the 100 trials, Jackson pulled hamstring in the 400 hurdles, falls in the 100 hurdles, and the loss of Arqeil Shaw earlier in the year. 

If we don't have that bad luck we win the men's meet. WSU ran away with the women's meet, they were very deep this weekend. Nothing we could do there


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Shit.


----------



## ISUCC

women's mile relay is on the track

Sycamores win with a season best 3:39.37!

Final women's team scores - WSU wins easily. 

1) Wichita State              179        
*2) Indiana State             149   * 
3) Southern Illinois          127.50     
4) Missouri State             81.50   
5) Northern Iowa               79.50     
6) Bradley                    61      
7) Drake                       54.50     
8) Illinois State             54      
9) Loyola (Ill.)               27


----------



## ISUCC

men's team scores with the mile relay left, yuk, UNI must have picked up points on us in the discus and triple jump

1) Southern Illinois          156        
2) Wichita State             138   
3) Northern Iowa              117        
*4) Indiana State             113   *
5) Loyola (Ill.)               96        
6) Drake                      78   
7) Illinois State              66        
8) Bradley                    15


----------



## ISUCC

final men's team scores, lowest finish in quite some time for the men's team, just had some bad luck this weekend, but SIU had a great meet, they totally outperformed the form chart and scored where they weren't expected to score. First outdoor team title for SIU since 1992. 

1) Southern Illinois          159        
2) Wichita State             143   
3) Northern Iowa              123        
*4) Indiana State             117 * 
5) Loyola (Ill.)              104        
6) Drake                      80   
7) Illinois State              76        
8) Bradley                    16


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> final men's team scores, lowest finish in quite some time for the men's team, just had some bad luck this weekend, but SIU had a great meet, they totally outperformed the form chart and scored where they weren't expected to score. First outdoor team title for SIU since 1992.
> 
> 1) Southern Illinois          159
> 2) Wichita State             143
> 3) Northern Iowa              123
> *4) Indiana State             117 *
> 5) Loyola (Ill.)              104
> 6) Drake                      80
> 7) Illinois State              76
> 8) Bradley                    16



Wow... That is pretty piss poor if you ask me. When you are expected to compete for titles and finish 4th that doesn't sit very well. That being said, I can remember in 2009 when we were expected to compete for a title on our home track and ended up a disappointing 4th I do believe. It happens - sometimes to competition just beats you, we got beat this weekend.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*ISU Women Finish Second, Men Fourth at MVC Outdoor Track and Field Championships*






The Indiana State women posted a second place finish while the men came in fourth at the 2015 Missouri Valley Conference Outdoor Championships on Sunday at Redbird Track and Field.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## treeman

ISUCC said:


> First outdoor team title for SIU since 1992.



Wow, I find this hard to believe. Must be all WSU, UNI, and ISU for the past 20 years. 
Lets hope this doesnt sit right with the team. And they come out like gang busters next year


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, since SIU's last win in 1992 it's been all Indiana State, WSU, and UNI and a couple titles by Illinois State too. 

But overall, yeah, a disappointing meet for the mens team, injuries and bad luck equals a 4th place finish, they'll be ok for next year, all is not lost by any means. 

Besides, we still have the NCAA regional meet and NCAA championships yet to come.

Photo gallery from the meet

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741829.524985524200774&type=1&l=4d4b4a0a20

interview with women's 100, 200, and 4 x 100 meter relay winner Katie Wise


----------



## ISUCC

complete final results have finally been posted

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...o_pdf/2014-15/box_score/stats_20150517aab.pdf

Events where the men didn't score any points

triple jump
discus
200 meter dash
steeplechase

events where the women weren't able to score

400 meter hurdles
800
shot put
discus 

so 4 events for the men and women we didn't score. Areas to work on for 2016

MVC champions for ISU

*Men*
800 David Timlin
10,000 John Mascari
110 hurdles Adarius Washington

*Women*
100 Katie Wise
200 Katie Wise
400 Alethia Marrero
4 x 100 relay (Wise, Marrero, Obasih, Camble)
4 x 400 relay (Marrero, Obasih, Newsome, Jackson)
pole vault Kimyanna Rudolph
triple jump Carmelia Stewart


----------

